# SolenTTeers **GTT open Evening** done**.



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

I have been in touch with Roland at GTT. He has agreed to stay open late one night and act as a venue for the Southern area (SolenTTeers) next meet.

The Date has been proposed for Friday June 25th. Although the exact time is yet to be confirmed (probably aim to be there by 7p.m.) the idea is that we all meet at various points along the way, cruise to GTT, have a look at the extensive range of TT bits, bobs and mods and then finish the evening off with a pint (or a bite to eat) somewhere.

In addition to meeting Roland for a tour of his business (the shop will be open), he will try to arrange for Steve Coleville his test driver and top class race/rally pro to be there to help with car set up/driving queries aswell.

The TT they use in their brochure will be there too and is equipped with nearly everything form the shop.

If the attendance is good enough, this could become a regular meeting point, so come on and join the fun.

This invitation is open to ALL.

GT Tuning (GTT)
Unit 10 Uplands Way
Blandford Heights Industrial Park
Blandford
Dorset
DT11 7UZ

01258 455545
www.gtt.uk.com

Please let me know who will be attending.

Cheers

Mark

PS Thanks to TTVic I have been reminded that The Goodwood Festival of Speed is the following day (Sat and also Sun). If you are travelling down the night before you could make a B line for this event. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## dd (Sep 29, 2003)

Hi Mark

Yep you can pencil me down as a defo - ummn Blandford would be on route for me, but I might want to meet before for a bit of a cruise if time permits....

I'll clarify with you nearer the time, a beer and some food also sounds good.

I'll try and persuade my mate Rob to come along in his black 225c - so there might be two of us.

Cheers

Steve (SKG)


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Well done Steve for being the first to commit.
The event may be 6 weeks away, but I am trying to give people enough notice.
Bring your mate, the more the merrier.
Cheers
Mark


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Mark - that was the week I could not make.... but changed me week off so see you there.

Hopefully being a Friday the "Surrey Boyz" etc will join us?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Yeah,
Already spoken to ronin who had heard a rumour that this meet was on the cards.
I have also sent a PM to Kam to see if he and others fromt the "Surrey" chapter can come down.
Could be a good meet and a dry run for the Poole meet at the end of July.
Sorry about your week off, thanks for changing it.
Cheers
Mark


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Friday 25th June is good for me as I am going to Goodwood on the 26th, so if someone can tell me where we might finish up I can book a hotel room for the night to save driving all the way back to London.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Glad your going to be there vic.
Homer is local to Blandford so we will take advice from him. Will post these detail later.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Thanks Jog


----------



## kharling (Mar 17, 2004)

jog said:


> Glad your going to be there vic.
> Homer is local to Blandford so we will take advice from him. Will post these detail later.


Jog,

Further to your PM.

If I can make it I would be interested in a room too. Any info on where we will end up and some HOTAC details appreciated


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Once I get an Idea of the numbers and particularly, the number of those wishing to stay overnight, I will approach local Hotels for Deals on Multi room bookings. [smiley=juggle.gif]

I am getting the feeling that this could be a big meet.   

Anyone else :?:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Jog - I'm up for this one.

Thanks for the pm invite.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Attendees so far (more to come) [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Jog
Homer
audiTT260BHP
SKG
SKG No2
MighTy Tee
JRV
Laurie
TTVic
Ronin
Saul
jon is my name (needs reminder nearer the time)

Those wanting to come but cant commit yet: [smiley=gossip.gif] 
andyman
Kharling - needs local hotel
Wilbur101
Kam (plus others from Surrey / SE)


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Attendees so far (more to come) 
Jog 
Homer 
audiTT260BHP 
SKG 
Rob 
MighTy Tee 
JRV 
Laurie 
TTVic 
Ronin 
Saul 
jon is my name (needs reminder nearer the time) 
TThrill
digimisTTer

Those wanting to come but cant commit yet: 
andyman 
Kharling - needs local hotel 
Wilbur101 
Kam (plus others from Surrey / SE)


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Thanks 4 the Pm jog, v.late - check time of post just got back from hols, will check with "master & commander" (missus) & let you know, Blandford is only 25 mins 4 me so hopefully not a problem, will pm , g'night! [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Please put me down with Helen , thanks . John 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

er...I didnt quite mean put us out of our misery, I just meant please include us ! Is that better ? :roll:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

The list to date (18 May)
Attendees so far (more to come) 
Jog 
Homer 
audiTT260BHP 
SKG 
Rob 
MighTy Tee 
JRV 
Laurie 
TTVic - needs local Hotel
Ronin 
Saul 
jon is my name (needs reminder nearer the time) 
TThrill 
digimisTTer
TTotal
Kharling - needs local hotel

Those wanting to come but cant commit yet: 
andyman 
Wilbur101 
Kam (plus others from Surrey / SE)


----------



## markebears (Mar 10, 2003)

Sorry Mark, Company End of Year party that day and night, with compulsory attendance 

Will keep looking at the board to ensure that I can make the next one. 8)

Hope the evening is great, wsih I could be there

Mark


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Blimey, that was close.

Just called GTT, as I've placed an order, and said 'don't worry about posting, I'll be down tomorrow night'. Wondered why I was getting a vague response until I worked out that I was a month early. Prat!

Anyway, pleasant and helpful guys and look forward to getting order and going down in JUNE! :lol:


----------



## kharling (Mar 17, 2004)

Any update on route, those attending, HOTAC etc? I have to go to China next week so would like to make arrangemets before I go if possible. :wink:


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Could you put me down too please 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

BUMP !

Mark, are we doing a run there from Rownhams Service Station on the M27 West bound ?
What time to meet there ?
Who is joining up there ? :?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Just a reminder guys and gals that the nice folk at GTT will really be looking after us all...

Aswell as having a top racing/rally driver there, they are also
going to give 10% off virtually everything purchased on the day PLUS free fitting on most interior and engine bay products ( upto 30mins labour per person ).
Also light refreshments too !

So come along and meet the SolenTTeers and get some TT bargains as well.

Cruise there in company with me and others from the end of the M27 .

Sir John Barleycorn Pub at Cadnam, just by the last (first) exit of the M27.Friday 25th ...6.30 pm dont be late !


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

And Thanks again John.
Just got back from 2 weeks in the Caribbean [smiley=sunny.gif] which is why I have been so quiet.
Less than 2 weeks to go until the next meet


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

TTVic and Kharling.
I have asked "jon-is-my-name" for local hotel details as he lives in Blandford.
If I dont have any luck Pehaps Roland at GTT could come up with some names.
Nearer to Southampton if you fancy driving back with us, there is a Motel type place Called "The Vine Inn" which is just off Junction 2 of the M27. Tel:02380 814333
Or
Holiday Inn Express which is just off Junction 3 M27. Tel 02380 743100
I hope this is of help.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Thanks for the info re Hotels, Southampton area will do fine as I am going to Goodwood on the Saturday.

Vic


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

No probs Vic.
Both Southampton Hotels are on the M27 for easy access the next day.
Cheers
Mark


----------



## kharling (Mar 17, 2004)

jog said:


> TTVic and Kharling.
> I have asked "jon-is-my-name" for local hotel details as he lives in Blandford.
> If I dont have any luck Pehaps Roland at GTT could come up with some names.
> Nearer to Southampton if you fancy driving back with us, there is a Motel type place Called "The Vine Inn" which is just off Junction 2 of the M27. Tel:02380 814333
> ...


Jog,

Can you give me a rough idea of what the planned timing is. i.e. what time do we plan to leave Blandford, who's meeting where etc? I can then decide what I'd prefer. I'm currently in Stockholm and off to Beijing in an hour or so so I can't get on to the net that easily this week 

Kev.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Hi Kev
Cant give exact times but we tend to disband between 10 and 11p.m.
It depends what we do after we leave GTT
Hope this is of help
Mark


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

So you missed all the sun then :roll:  lucky bu99er 8)


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

TTotal said:


> So you missed all the sun then :roll:  lucky bu99er 8)


2 mornings of rain but the rest of the time [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] then [smiley=cheers.gif] then more [smiley=sunny.gif] and [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Mark - Welcome back to reality.

What route are you planning from Cadnam (A31 Ringwood) or through the New Forest via Fordingbridge, etc to pick up the Salisbury to Blanford Road at Six Penny Handley?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Why not Verwood, B3081 goes all the way there from A31 ? :?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

I had A31, A350 in mind but your routes look more fun.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

The A31 to Ringwood on a hot sunny Friday night..... [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] (nothing more to be said)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Map on desk...

Barleycorn
N west B3078 thru Brook 
Take a left at Nomansland (stay on B3078)
At Fordingbridge straight on for Alderholt 
Just after Cranborne pick up B3081 to roundabout just before Sixpenny Handley 
At A354 turn left at Roundabout and head for Blandford

Dont know where GTT are at Blandford though ...!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Map on desk...
> 
> Barleycorn
> N west B3078 thru Brook
> ...


That would be my prefered route 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Lets do that then mate, now we need directions to GTT for when we get to Blandford...

Roland ? :roll:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Look on GTT web site for directions :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

OK its turn right at Blandford Forum on to A350

Next roundabout turn left then second right and first right...

Unit 10 Uplands Industrial Park Blandford Heights Blandford Dorset DT11 7UZ


----------



## rolandgttuning (Jan 6, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Yes see the maps on www.gtt.uk.com Follow signs for Ind. Estates, (not town centre). At the top r'bout turn left assuming heading away from town centre,towards Blandford Heights Ind.Estate.
Follow the LH bend round and take the second right where Travis Perkins are, follow around 90 deg. LH bend with Apex Plumbing on the apex.Ensure a late apex as the track I mean road narrows on exit.Turn first right onto Uplands,and we are at the end in the right hand corner.

TTotal It was in a TT

Regards Roland GTT


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> TTotal It was in a TT


Thanks Roland....
Well I wasnt overtaken by a TT , maybe you mean coming the opposite way then , I sure as hell would remember being overtaken by another TT!


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

The revised list with only 7 days to go 

Attendees so far (more to come) 
Jog 
Homer 
audiTT260BHP 
SKG 
Rob 
MighTy Tee 
JRV 
Laurie 
TTVic - needs local Hotel - done
Ronin - at goodwood so not sure :? 
jon is my name (needs reminder nearer the time) 
TThrill 
digimisTTer 
TTotal 
Kharling - needs local hotel - done I think?
Major Audi Parts Guru

Those wanting to come but cant commit yet: 
andyman 
Wilbur101 
Kam (plus others from Surrey / SE)

As this was proposed some 6 weeks ago, can you all let me know if you are still attending and where you will be meeting. Most will meet at The Sir John Barleycorn Pub. If you want my Mobile No, please PM.

Andy, Wilbur and the Surrey Borz - What are you doing :?:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yes, and is Helen coming up all the way from Plymouth specially for this event , so there will be two of us at the Barleycorn waiting at 6.30.

Maybe others too !!! :roll:


----------



## HOMER (Mar 26, 2004)

thanks for pm mark.
i will prob meet you all there depending on what time i finish work.
bringing a mate with me + one other and his tt.
what time ?
will we be going for a hack after we bought up the shop ?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

HOMER said:


> thanks for pm mark.
> i will prob meet you all there depending on what time i finish work.
> bringing a mate with me + one other and his tt.
> what time ?
> will we be going for a hack after we bought up the shop ?


I posted that we would be with Roland by approx. 7p.m.

If its a nice evening, I dont see why we cant go cruising after.

See you Friday


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

So are we still on for leaving the Cadnam meeting point (Barleycorn Pub) at 6.30?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

I am sure Roland will not mind if we are a bite late but I think to be courteous to him we should be leaving the Barleycorn at 6.30 p.m.

I will make sure I am there by 6.15p.m.

See you Friday


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

ttvic said:


> Thanks for the info re Hotels, Southampton area will do fine as I am going to Goodwood on the Saturday.
> 
> Vic


try here 
Southampton 
http://www.uk-hotel-accommodation.co.uk ... /index.cfm


----------



## kharling (Mar 17, 2004)

See you at the Barleycorn at 6:15 then 

Anybody coming from my area who would like to meet up en route before that? 

Kev.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

A bit more detail on the Meeting point.
The Sir John Barleycorn Pub, Cadnam, Just of junction 1 of M27.
Meet at 6.15p.m. as we must be on our way by 6.30.

The Pub is here: http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... srf&dn=735


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Mark - I am hoping to get away from the office early on Friday. If not then I may not make the 6:30 deadline, so go on ahead without me (I might even catch you up on the road :wink: ) If I am running late I will phone you.

Are you going throught the forest (Fordingbridge etc)?

Cheers Richard


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Keep me posted by mobile - I think you have my No. We will hang on until the last minute  .
yes i am sure we will go through the forest as proposed by Yourself and John (does he have a h/  ).
Cheers
Mark


----------



## happy days (Apr 3, 2004)

Hi guys

Is it possible for someone to take some pictures of GTT arm rest please.

I`m looking to do a GB either with the GTT or TT shop arm rest

Would like to know what you think of it

Many thanks

James


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi James, have you looked on the GTT site ?
http://www.gtt.uk.com

There should be one there, or mail Roland (previous page to this for his post.

Will try to remember though :wink:


----------



## happy days (Apr 3, 2004)

Hi TTotal,

Have seen the arm rest on GTT site, but roland says the picture does`nt

do the arm rest justice.

Will see it for myself next month at Brooklands anyway.

James


----------



## TThrill (Jan 17, 2004)

Hi Jog

Thanks for the reminder, see you all Friday.

Anyone coming down the A350?

Cheers Ron


----------



## jon_is_my_name (May 13, 2004)

cheers for the reminder, did the people wanting to sort out hotels sort them out?

hopefully see you guys there. i am taking a few employees out for a meal and a few beers this friday evening, so it might just be a flying visit.

jon


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Yes, Hotel sorted  , but can't find my ticket for Goodwood (Saturday) :evil:


----------



## dd (Sep 29, 2003)

TThrill said:


> Hi Jog
> 
> Thanks for the reminder, see you all Friday.
> 
> ...


Hi Ron

I will be coming down from sunny Trowbridge,

I have the day off - so it had crossed my mind to meet up a bit earlier for a cruise - where were you planning to meet everybody?

Cheers

Steve (SKG)


----------



## kharling (Mar 17, 2004)

jon_is_my_name said:


> cheers for the reminder, did the people wanting to sort out hotels sort them out?
> jon


Can you reccommend anything near Blandford?

Kev.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

happy days said:


> Hi TTotal,
> 
> Have seen the arm rest on GTT site, but roland says the picture does`nt
> 
> ...


OK James then look at the June issue Audi Driver magazine, they have a great pic of it, it has a tray under neath with a torch,compass(?) and other usefull gadgets  There is also a nice feature on my TTR aswell


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

If you guys see a pretty lady in something like this then please be nice to her if she gets there before me ! :wink:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

kharling said:


> jon_is_my_name said:
> 
> 
> > cheers for the reminder, did the people wanting to sort out hotels sort them out?
> ...


I have booked myself in to The Langton Arms cost Â£50.00 for the night
It is in a small village called Tarrant Monkton about 3 miles from Blandford, phone number is 01258-830225, more details can be found on their web site www.thelangtonarms.co.uk

Hope this is of help

Vic


----------



## rolandgttuning (Jan 6, 2004)

Hi Guys,
TTotal, the Corsa is a cracking rally car Steve came first in the last BRC sunseeker rally driving one.Don't leave it unlocked or he will remove about 150kg from it and knock the cats out,please forgive him he thinks he's helping!

TTvic, Langton Arms nice pub!

ps Would you like lager, coke or juice? what brand and what temperature would you like it served at?Don't forget 10% + half hour labour to all.
Look forward to meeting you.

Regards Roland, John & Steve


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

TTvic, Langton Arms nice pub!

ps Would you like lager, coke or juice? what brand and what temperature would you like it served at?

Regards Roland, John & Steve[/quote]

Stella ice cold, thanks [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Big thanks to Jog and to GTT for a fantastic meet tonight.

Right from the meet at the pub where we 'cruised', Morgan cut up and nearly wrote off his motor within 2 minutes, past the pubs where people were standing up from their tables to watch us go by, to GTT for a credit card bashing like no other - bloody ace!

The highlight for me was going into one of the little towns. There was a girl on the right hand side in a green top walking over the bridge who saw the first, then second, third etc up to us at the back in 11th place. By the time she seen us she mouthed the word 'f*ck'. Priceless!

Thanks again Jog. See you at Brooklands.


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Thanks all for a great night & good company 

I bought myself the satin bonnet release very nice 

Good to meet Roland & his team, I am looking forward to getting a polished turbo pipe with no restrictions 8)

Cheers all
Morgan

P.S
Thanks Neil for your old strut brace, I am now considering painting it the same colour as my Samco hoses


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Another very enjoyable evening. Julie is starting to see the light with modding.... 8)

It looks like I may have permission for LEDs, Angel Eyes and Fluoresent under car lights (not sure on the latter :? ).

Handbrake cover looks great as does the interior door handle surrounds.

Now where is the cheque book whilst Julie is in a good mood :roll:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Great event yesterday and some really nice cruise roads.
Big thanks to Jog, Roland @ GTT for hosting.

Pics Here:-
http://www.wak-tt.com/solunteer040626/s ... 040624.htm

Best ones:-
Vic giving Morgan a piece of his mind! :lol: 









and 
"the burds" getting bored while the men go shopping.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

did anyone get a listen to the sportlite exhaust system on the green coupe? the rear pipes look bigger than my millteks  very tempted,just worried about the noise when motorway driving.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

caney said:


> did anyone get a listen to the sportlite exhaust system on the green coupe? the rear pipes look bigger than my millteks  very tempted,just worried about the noise when motorway driving.


I dont think they started it up. However they are probably running it a Castle Combe on the 24th July


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Wrong Richard !

They did start it up, IMO not too loud - dont forget that the tracks themselves have strict regs about noise pollution.....

But as said Roland said he would probably bring the car to Castle Coombe.

Come along for a good day out. :wink:

Thanks Mark/Jog for organising it and thanks to Roland for hosting a frantic shopping frenzy !

Had to hide the reciept from Helen 

Lovely to see surprise attendees Wak, Kop (Adam) and UK225 (Morgan)
shame that Wak bought the bonnet release that worked better than yours Morgan ! :roll:

Very nice to meet some new faces to put to the names on here!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

dont speak too soon, Morgan is going to ask for a redesign of the bonnet release today! :lol:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Just like to add my thanks to both Jog & Roland for arranging the evening, and by the sounds of it we shall all be meeting up quite a bit during July.
Till the next event enjoy all your new toys


----------



## kharling (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks for a great meet guys......sorry we had to leave early.

Saw the girl on the bridge and as we were about number 5 in the cruise she was still smiling 

Do you remember the minor 'knock' we passed on the way in to Blandford? Well on the way back to Lyndhurst we decided to open the car up on that stretch of road as it was clear and it looked as though the police had gone. As we passed the junction at ***mph there were a couple of traffic police still measuring up  Luckily they didn't come after us! Not big and not clever, but the look on one of their faces as we shot by was a picture


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks to all who took the time to attend on Friday.
I think a great time was had by all. I hope the credit cards didnt get to hammered.

Thanks to Wak (and family), Adam and Morgan for making the effort.

As Kev and Neil have already said, the Girl on the bridge was something else, - I must drive through Fordingbridge more often :wink: .

Please dont forget the two cruises organised for Brooklands on Saturday and Sunday. Hope to see you all there.

Thanks to Roland and the guys for hosting the event (Roland is probably on a beach somewhere spending the profits of Neils purchases alone)  .

Next SolenTTeers Meet will be in August due to the numerous pre organised events in July.

Cheers

Mark


----------

